# Busted!!! When the dominant Doe busts you it's all over.



## willcfish (Jun 16, 2012)

How many times have you been busted?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Should have shot her in the face. Still a cool Video.

Scientists have estimated that the energy given off during the Big Bang is roughly equal to 1CNRhK (Chuck Norris Roundhouse Kick)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Had this happen to many times. I don't think the stomp is a warning. It's an attempt to get you to move. She isn't sure of what she is seeing. If you don't blink for the next ten minutes you may be ok. I have had does do this for a long time then let their guard down and continue on. Most often they do not. 99% of the time you loose. It's almost as irritating as having a squirrel sitting at ten feet shooting off his big mouth to everything in the woods. :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like people said.... The guy in the vid should have shot that deer (if the law allowed it). Because every time she comes into that area she will be looking right in that direction....for the rest of her life. Also those fawns....will be on high alert as well everytime in that area.

So you either got to shoot that deer or move that stand.

Side Note.... That is why I hate when people build permenant stands. Because once that stand gets busted by a doe and you don't shoot it. That stand is ruined. A portable or moveable stand you can get it out of the area for awhile (month or two) and bring it back into the area but not the same tree and you can be fine.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Chuck Smith said:


> Side Note.... That is why I hate when people build permanent stands. Because once that stand gets busted by a doe and you don't shoot it. That stand is ruined. A portable or moveable stand you can get it out of the area for awhile (month or two) and bring it back into the area but not the same tree and you can be fine.


Curious to why you state "that stand is ruined"? In the south (NC, SC, GA, AL, AR, TN, Ky) the majority of outfitters have permanent stands and each week during their LONG hunting season their clients harvest trophy bucks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Because in my experience that doe every time comes into that area will look right into that tree....stomp, do the head bob, etc. Trying to see if that thing will move. How do you think this affects or effects the other deer that hear this??? Like if a buck was following (not chasing during the rut), but following the trail. They will be alert as well when in that area.

The reason why I know this is because I have been busted and could not get a shot off at the doe. Moved my stand about 20 yards into another tree. Then hunted it about 2 weeks later. That same doe would come in and look right in the tree I was busted in....even her two fawns would look up in that tree. The first week back hunting that stand she would look....stomp and do the head bob.....then is slowly went away. Now this ended in about 3 more weeks because the big blob was not in that tree. But she looked and looked and looked up in that tree studying it each time. That is why I say that stand is ruined for awhile.

Also you talk about the big box style blinds down south or other area's are typically placed over food sources and people are shooting them with a rifle not a bow. So you can reach out and touch your quarry. This video in the thread I would say that deer was less than 50 yards.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understand what your saying chuck. A relative of mine tried to work around that by putting a mannequin in his tree stand that he could remove when he sat there. It sounded like a great idea, but he lives on the Spirit Lake Nation and they hunt year around. When he checked his mannequin about two weeks after putting it up it was shot up. He didn't dare sit in that stand for years fearing some idiot would shoot him thinking it was still the mannequin. Sort of like the guy who had watermelons stolen. He put a sign in his garden saying "one of these watermelons is poison do you want to take the chance". Next morning he found another sign that said "now two of them are poison do you want to take the chance".


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try sitting through that at under 15 yards. I've done it sucessfully many times, on the ground and in the open. I'm of the opposite opinion.You have a better chance of blowing the spot if you try get a shot off. Particularly if multiple deer are present.

If you think deer are bad you've never hunted antelope. I've been in staredowns with antelope that lasted up to an hour without a flinch from either side.


----------

